# Makes My Heart Swell With Pride!!



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

Just sharing what I'm Thankful for......Not looking for replies.

IMO. No greater bond can be created between a child and a parent then spending time with them.

*I thank* *GOD* for every moment I have left with my oldest son.

This is my son Jordan 11/15/09.   










Didn't get his first deer yet......maybe next weekend son :wink: .

This weekend was awesome for me. It also made me realize something......How fast he's growing up, and how short the time I have left with him is.

I can't stress this enough. Take advantage of every single minute possible with your children and/or grandchildren. Time is something you can't buy, control or turn back.

With all the ranting out there, this is something I'm truely thankful for. I love you son!

GOD BLESS AND GOOD LUCK THIS SEASON!!!!!!!
Arkie


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pic... I can almost picture the memories you are making. Great luck to ya.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know there is a big buck somewhere in that picture laughing at him! :lol: Awesome picture. I can't count how many great memories I have made with my father hunting... and coming from a son Arkie he truely is thankful for the exposure you are giving him to the outdoors!

Thanks for getting him outdoors! I am excited to see his picture next week!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't wait till my sons are old enough to hunt, I take them out with me now but the 3 year old gets a little bored after an hour or 2, it's alittle more exciting when you think your gonna shoot something.


----------

